# stonewall jackson lake ,west virginia



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

going to stonewall wed. just wondered if anyone had any info on lake.
thanks gobie


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

gobie said:


> going to stonewall wed. just wondered if anyone had any info on lake.
> thanks gobie


i'm going this sunday to wednesday, calling for rain everyday. Last year went at the same time and caught two bass over 5 from the shore, my buddy did equally as well out of a john boat. I'll post conditions and if I do any good.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

How did you guys do at Stonewall? We are considering going down sometime in June.

Buick


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

have been looking at this lake as well. a June trip may be in order.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Where do you guys stay? been thinking of taking the family down.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

justflippin said:


> Where do you guys stay? been thinking of taking the family down.


We stayed at the lodge. Lots to do around there for the entire family, nice little marina to buy your license and get supplies and ramp/slip your boat. The lodge also has one of the best buffets I've ever had. Obviously it adds to the cost of a fishing trip but we felt we got good value for the cost.

Buick


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

I been going to Stonewall yearly for about 12 years now. GREAT lake with GREAT fishing!! Know the lake pretty well if anybody wants some inside info send me a message. I will actually be down there in June if anybody is going to be there.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

looks like i will be going to this lake 4th 5th June taken my Dad for his 70th birthday. if you have info as to the best place to fish I would love the help. 

thanks 
Carl


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

no problem. sent you a pm


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

I just read in the paper the other day that there was a big fish die off at stonewall lake, similar to whats going on at pymatuning lake. I'd check it out first before heading down there.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

ya it was crappie they said they had 1'400 die. and not sure why. was going for bass as it is they say its only been crappie so i hope it dose not get to the bass as well it will be my first time there. with my dads ill health i cant put off the trip the cancer is getting bad and it may be his last time to get out like this.


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

As of now its just been crappie and the kill has only been reported in one section of the lake-Jacksonville area. Which is one of the upper ends of the lake.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

i think its been about 10 years ago. we saw a lot crappie dying around vandalie area. they seemed to have a yellow looking fungus on there gills. we didnt see it any where else. hope it stops this time.


----------

